# Pfs'n It!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, folks, here's my first stab at some PFS'n, courtesy of the fine little Bandito I got from Jakerock the other day. I gotta say, I've always been a doubter but I'm really diggin' it so far!
PFS pros: please feel free to comment/critique my style or whatever!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Little success????? Looks like a LOT of success to me...Great job!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the video man. The pfs is something I also would like to try in the near future. looks like a blast.


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

way better than i can do i have not got the hang of it yet


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Bud! My fingers would have went along with one of those shots! Cool! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Shot it all day and didn't hit my hand once


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tip o' the hat!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ha... No problem for MJ to get going obviously!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would rather you than me when i shoot pfs the only thing that i hit is the fork or my hand.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments, guys! I shot my PFS almost exclusively over the long weekend and am really digging it. The intuitive shooting is really coming along and it's fun to have the challenge of learning a new style.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

M_J said:


> . . . didn't hit my hand once


You obviously need more practice if you can't hit something that large and that close to the slingshot LOL


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Great shooting! Very impressive, I was flinching every shot thinking you were going to take your fingers away with it!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome shooting!!!! Still gives me a headache to see someone shooting PFS. But you pull it brilliantly !!!
Cheers!!
Q


----------

